# i did it



## Theslingshothunter (Aug 3, 2016)

*cards or cans*​
*can you cut a card*

yes541.67%no433.33%almost325.00%barely00.00%

*can you hit a can*

yes12100.00%no00.00%almost00.00%barely00.00%


----------



## Theslingshothunter (Aug 3, 2016)

i just cut a card using a homemade torque and golds gym green 1-3/4 taper 10 mm bullet


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Prove it.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

No video.. no badge.. however.. Congratulations. . Now set up a video and get a badge


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Congratulations! Way to go!


----------



## Marco. (Jun 28, 2016)

I checked "No" on the card cut, but I'm determined to get there. For now though I'm happy to hit cans.


----------



## Theslingshothunter (Aug 3, 2016)

It's dark here so no video but I have a picture


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Not being rude but from the way the picture looks I don't think that's considered a complete cut.. but maybe I'm wrong


----------



## Theslingshothunter (Aug 3, 2016)

its not but it counts right


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Has to go all the way through complete cut


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Theslingshothunter said:


> its not but it counts right


Counts for what? It counts as a card hit, not for a card cut.

I'd be happy with it too but it won't get you a badge if that's what you are going for.


----------



## Theslingshothunter (Aug 3, 2016)

Crap I only put a nail through instead if a vise and that was my only bandset


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28123-pocket-predator-badges/

All You need to know


----------



## Theslingshothunter (Aug 3, 2016)

thank you


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

V


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

and you band is broken?? Idk m8 try again but film it, you def will not get the badge but keep trying.


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

Even though it's not a full cut, hitting a card is still a good challenge. You might need stronger bands to get the full cut. That was the issue I dealt with whenever I'd try a card cut. I'd hit it and only cut half way. So I tried stronger bands and that worked for me.


----------



## Theslingshothunter (Aug 3, 2016)

Ryanjl it had a nail through it and the hit ripped it off so all possibility of a cut was lost


----------



## Theslingshothunter (Aug 3, 2016)

Oh and y'all my signature says what I'ma do next time I have a bandset


----------

